# subway surfers?????



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

help, my sister dl'ed subway surfers to the kindle from the amazon app store now its gone, why??  with hurricane sandy hitting us we lost power for 15 days and i missed the app
is there anyway a person can share an app? like you can dl'ed books from others?
I don't know how else to get this app for my daughter     

any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming you're talking about an app for the Kindle Fire, or other android device: IF it was purchased (even if free) from Amazon, it can be loaded to any android device registered there.  Assuming it's compatible.  It should show on your Fire in the 'cloud' if it is compatible.  

You can also check by going to Amazon and looking through your list of apps there; or just find it in the store in general and it should say if you already own it.  

If you don't already own it, you can still buy it, it just may not be free any more (I'm assuming you're distressed because you missed it when it was a FAotD).  

If it's no longer sold by Amazon, it may be available at some third party android app vendor like 1Mobile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pixeemom,

Not sure why it's gone; it may be getting an upgrade. You can find it at the 1mobile store here:
http://www.1mobile.com/subway-surfers-574540.html

You'll have to allow external apps on your Fire. Let me know if you need instructions.

You cannot share apps.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! i was able to download it but for some reason now when my daughter tries to open the app it opens then closes and goes back to the home screen, its not playing  any suggestions??



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pixeemom,
> 
> Not sure why it's gone; it may be getting an upgrade. You can find it at the 1mobile store here:
> http://www.1mobile.com/subway-surfers-574540.html
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My only suggestion is to restart the Fire.  Otherwise, perhaps it isn't a compatible version.  Sorry!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Great game with super play and graphics.  Total time sucker.  My 9 year old grandson loves it.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My only suggestion is to restart the Fire. Otherwise, perhaps it isn't a compatible version. Sorry!
> 
> Betsy


ok I will try that, I think we did shut it down, but we'll try it again, thank you Betsy!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> Great game with super play and graphics. Total time sucker. My 9 year old grandson loves it.


my 5 yr old loves this game he plays it on my iphone thats why i wanted to DL it to my daughters kindle because she has both, ipod and kindle, and at least the baby can play it if she is on the other device.


----------

